# Walking Dead



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really that was just click bait  

I have been off the forum for a few months because I have been just so darn busy. One of the things I have been working on in the past year and a half is physical fitness. I am now down over 100lbs and in the best shape of my life. Part of the way I have done it is walking, rain or shine, warm or cold, every day, occasionally witb a 30 pound day pack, about 5-6 miles.

Give the realities of where I live I believe bug out is going to be necessary for any long term disaster and walking is a real possibility. Like on the TV show the walking dead with roads littered with cars, it may be impossible to get around vehicles in a vehicle, never mind that roads may quickly become unsafe to travel on. Motorcycles, bikes, horses, and boats are all potential options but your feet are always an option, while these other means may not be.

I can now easily walk/run 20 miles in 5 hours plus or minus, but given that its a couple hundred miles to my BOL I am not sure I could keep that up for the week or so necessary to get where I want to go on foot. I did a 20 mile off road hike, following a portion of my bugout rout the other day and although I felt fine that day my legs were weak for two days thereafter. I have determined that I can walk 12-14 miles a day and still be good the next day. I have been experimenting with dividing my walks up rather than pushing through the whole way, this seems to help me cover a greaterdistance each day.

So the question I would like to pose to any of you who are long distance hikers, or have military experience of days of forced march, is this.... any strategies for covering distance without becoming the walking dead. On top of my desire to cover distance of course in a SHTF security is an issue, so I will need to move slower so as not to rush into an ambush and not wear myself out to the point I become vulnerable. Thoughts?


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Padre, there isn't going to be a simple answer to your question. Any number of factors are going to affect the distance that you are able to travel each day. Terrain, your age and fitness level, security, your personal drive and who is travelling with you are just some of the things that will determine how many miles you can make each day. Add in weather, your loadout and how well does your equipment carry, potential injuries and your caloric intake and you now have something that is pretty much insolvable. That isn't saying that it's impossible, just that it is going to be hard to say specifically, do this and you will be successful.

One of the first things the military teaches you is to take care of your feet. Good boots and good socks. Change your socks frequently and wash them between changes. That and good foot powder is the first part of being able to move long distances with some degree of reliability. Second part is being able to treat blisters and minor sprains. Either one left untreated can stop you in your tracks, literally.

It's going to take a lot of energy to move significant distances. You have to have some way of replenishing the fuel needed to move not only yourself, but what you are carrying with you. A ton of ammo is worth a lot less than high quality food in this case. You are going to have to strike a balance in what is on your back regarding it's usefulness to what you're trying to accomplish. Remember the mantra "ounces equal pounds, pounds equal pain".

Moving long distances while maintaining security is tough. By yourself, you can cut your best case distance by at least half, in a group, it's going to be a little less than that, unless they are trained to move that way. Even then, the chance of discovery is still increased. 

It sounds to me like you have a good grasp of what you can do and can't do. Finding the holes and plugging them is a step in the right direction. You might try some of the hiking forums for tips and tricks too.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Padre said:


> So the question I would like to pose to any of you who are long distance hikers, or have military experience of days of forced march, is this.... any strategies for covering distance without becoming the walking dead. On top of my desire to cover distance of course in a SHTF security is an issue, so I will need to move slower so as not to rush into an ambush and not wear myself out to the point I become vulnerable. Thoughts?


Padre:
Balls004 has given you some really great advice. I can't emphasize the importance of taking care of your feet. Make sure you have supplies in your bag to deal with blisters- ideally, to take care of red spots BEFORE they become blisters! Moleskin or lyofoam gauze always worked great for me. Don't skimp on the socks. Well padded, well fitting socks that wick away moisture work best. We always soaked new combat boots and wore them wet until they dried in order to have a great fitting boot. Make sure whatever shoes you plan to walk in fit well and are in good repair. (And since you never know when the SHTF event will occur, that means you need to learn to pay attention to your daily dress or else make sure your BOB has good walking shoes/boots included.

A lot of people think protein is really important for a long hike, but that is when you really need the energy that carbs will give you. On long marches, I always carried raisins, nuts, peanut butter packets and hard candies (life savers, usually). They are easy to eat while on the move and give you a burst of energy when you start to get tired. Hydration is also important. A good rule of thumb is to drink about 16-24 ounces per hour during cool to comfortable temperatures. Once the temps get up over 85-90 degrees, increase that to 24-32 ounces per hour. Water is the best thing to drink, although there is some merit to substituting a balanced electrolyte drink every so often. Avoid sugary drinks, carbonated drinks, and anything that is a diuretic (tea, for example), as these all can contribute to dehydration. Also, don't wait until you feel thirsty! By the time your brain notices you want something to drink, your body is already starting to dehydrate.

The last piece of advice is to make sure you rest enough. In cold to comfortable weather, 10 minutes every hour or so is probably plenty. The hotter it gets, though, the longer you may need to rest and the more you will need to rehydrate. A good walking stick will also help you to offload some weight, maintain balance, and decrease fatigue. Don't forget that every rest stop is a good time to check your feet!

It's been a few years since I was able to hike any distance (thanks to a car wreck), but one of the things I used to tell the troops in my charge was there is no place for being macho when on the move. I've had to start IV hydration on tough guys who thought things like rest, hydration, and foot checks were for sissies.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I am thinking to walk the Camino in Southern France next summer. And plan to start training this summer with shorter multiday walks.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Balls004 said:


> Padre, there isn't going to be a simple answer to your question. Any number of factors are going to affect the distance that you are able to travel each day. Terrain, your age and fitness level, security, your personal drive and who is travelling with you are just some of the things that will determine how many miles you can make each day. Add in weather, your loadout and how well does your equipment carry, potential injuries and your caloric intake and you now have something that is pretty much insolvable. That isn't saying that it's impossible, just that it is going to be hard to say specifically, do this and you will be successful.
> 
> One of the first things the military teaches you is to take care of your feet. Good boots and good socks. Change your socks frequently and wash them between changes. That and good foot powder is the first part of being able to move long distances with some degree of reliability. Second part is being able to treat blisters and minor sprains. Either one left untreated can stop you in your tracks, literally.
> 
> ...


Obviously condition, equipment weight, and your shape matter but from my experience both militarily and recreationally around the third day it doesn't matter anymore. That is you have become used to the load. I've always hiked mountains, average equipment load of 60# conservatively and my weigh around 160#. Somebody may say something contrary but i have had a lot of pack time, grew up backpacking and served in the infantry living out of a bag around the world (except where it was flat), first day hurts, second day is worst, third day your ready to go! 
Ps. Obviously you can't get injured the first two days and blisters aren't good either.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Everything that has been said in this thread is good advice.

All I can add is that my wife and I walk 4-5 miles a day every day (both in the 60's) and I could easily do 10-15 miles a day every day if we had to with an hour break in the middle of the walk. Our walks are over rough terrain, gravel, grass, rock, hills, etc.. We only carry light 5-10 pound packs (rain gear, winter gear (as needed) if necessary, cell phones water, and a weapon. We average 60-90 miles a month.

I have climbed a few of the 14er's in Colorado, Long's peak is one of them. When I do long's I carry 40 pound pack. The trail starts at 9,000 feet and goes up 5,000 feet and then back down 5,000 feet all in 16 miles and we do it all in one day.

Here's is what I learned from all of this. It's your feet but also your knees that need attention. For the feet wear good shoes with jell inserts (no boots). Use only newer shoes. If there is any noticeable wear in the shoes through them out and buy new. Always take multiple pairs of socks, one pair in the pack, and one pair hanging on the outside of the pack. Bring a spar pair of shoes (in case the ones you are wearing get wet). Every 5 miles or so change your socks whether you think you need to or not. Then hang the socks you took off on your pack to dry off. At the end of the day wash all of them.

For the knees, bring 2 elastic 6 foot by 6 inch bandages. Don't wait for you knees to start hurting, put them on both knees before you start. I wrap the bandages above the knee and then do a figure 8 down past the knee cap (do not wrap over the knee cap) and then back over the knee again. If you do this to both knees you will be amazed at how well they feel after the hike.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Padre,

If I were thinking about bugging out at that kind of distance, I'd wonder if a bicycle might be an option...especially a mountain bike that would let you get off-road if needed. Might work for you and it might not...just a thought.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

So, I spent much of July walking. Last week I averaged 14 miles a day with a day pack. 9 miles a day for the month, or 279miles for the month or roughly the distance to my primary BOL. Thats pretty good, it means I could get to my BOL in between 2.5 weeks and a month, perhaps faster because I never pushed myself to exhaustion. 20 miles was the most I walked in a day and although that might be too much to maintain daily I could definitely do 15-16 miles a day.

Some considerations... yes, I have thought about biking, and I have a bike, however the problem I see with a bike is that it drives up on trouble too quickly and away too slowly. A bike might work in the initial days of a collapse, but once the ROL is compromised I think I would stick with walking.

Blisters--mole skin is your friend. Foot care is an essential part of long distance walking. Keep you feet clean, dry, and happy.

Grime--perhaps the biggest difficulty for me was the grime, sleeping ruff. I know, I know, I am a soft city boy, but I take 1-2 showers a day and don't mind sweating as long as I can wash it off. Not sure there is anything to do about this.

Pack--I intentionally improvised a pack for my hike last week, it worked, but a good pack with a hip strap would have made life a lot easier.. not sure if there is a way to provise a hip strap?


----------



## JustPassinThru (Nov 10, 2008)

Padre, I've seen some great advice offered here. As an AT thru-hiker (2005) I'd like to offer a little of my own.

If you wear the proper shoes and socks, and take care of your feet, blisters won't be a problem.

Grime - cut the bottom 3" off of a gallon milk jug and you have lightweight basin for washing up at the end of the day. Heat a little water, use your bandana as a washcloth, and you're all clean and fresh. Pay particular attention to cleaning your pits, groin, butt-crack and feet. A gallon zip-lock bag is great for washing out your sweaty clothes. You'd be surprised how easy it is to keep up with good hygiene on the trail. Don't forget your toothbrush.

My son and I teach a class on lightweight/ultra-lite backpacking. If you can reduce your pack weight you can travel further and faster. I'd suggest starting here; https://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/ultralight-backpacking.html and then maybe going here; http://www.backpacking.net/ to start getting ideas on how to cut your weight.

Then there's the subject of food. You're going to have to replenish those 5-6,000 calories you'll burn each day. Yeah, I know, a person can go three days without water and three weeks without food. Buy why would you want to? If your BOL is already stocked, and all you're interested in is transiting to it, that makes it easier. A lightweight alcohol stove and 8-10 ounces of denatured alcohol should be all you need for a week. You can find all the lightweight food you need at your local grocery store. Knorr has a ton of rice sides that can be hydrated right in the package. Pour 10 ounces of boiling water into the bag, give it a good stir, set it aside, and in 20 minutes it's ready to eat. Add the packaged protein of your choice and you have a balanced meal. And don't forget snacks. Snickers have everything you need for an energy boost during the day.

I wouldn't skimp on the pack. Improv is good in an emergency, but if you have the time to plan ahead, get a good pack and keep it at the ready.

Hope you can pull something useful out of this.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

JustPassinThru said:


> Padre, I've seen some great advice offered here. As an AT thru-hiker (2005) I'd like to offer a little of my own.


Hi Passing,

Yeah, I have a bunch of nice gear, and hopefully I will have it when push comes to shove. However last week I found myself overseas on business with some free time. I carry a scaled down bug out bag in my luggage and decided to go for a hike with only the supplies I had on hand, a tarp, space blanket, cordage, credit card knife, water filter, couple MREs, etc. My bag was my rolling carry on, which has back pack straps and a "frame" in the form of the carry handle. My shoes were a pare of older walking shoes that I planned to dump after use.

I highly recommend an occasional improvised "hike" like this to get some idea about whats important if you don't have all the bells and whistles. I have done these hikes before, but this was the first time I did a multiday hike and slept out in the ruff with only an improvised shelter.

That said I am not an expert hiker. I usually do well enough but don't often have the opportunity to do thru hiking because I am regularly on call at work even on "days off". I did end up with two little blisters, one between my big toe and tge adjacent one ans the other on the side of my "ring" toe. A little bit of moleskin took care of these because I caught them early but I am wondering about your comment about the right shoes. I wear a nice enough pair of columbia walking shoes but I am wondering what I should be looking for in a shoe to avoid blisters completely? In this case, I was actually wearing an old pair of shoes that were coming apart at the seams in the toe, so this might have been my problem. Regardless they were tossed as planned before returning stateside.

Thanks for any insights,

Padre

PS: I would also note that I had to wear dress shoes for the beginning part of the week, so my blisters my ave gotten a head start from from all the walking on cobblestones with these.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Padre said:


> Not really that was just click bait
> 
> I have been off the forum for a few months because I have been just so darn busy. One of the things I have been working on in the past year and a half is physical fitness. I am now down over 100lbs and in the best shape of my life. Part of the way I have done it is walking, rain or shine, warm or cold, every day, occasionally witb a 30 pound day pack, about 5-6 miles.
> 
> ...


 You can bet your boots, pun intended that somebody will shoot you off the horses, boats,motorbikes etc. So waking may be the best way to go.

I was going to use my donk before we gave her away. She could kick some ass. But I figured hawling ass could be dangerous. Her name was Rosie and she was a real card. If she got mad at me she would "hide" behinbd a tree and peep at me. If she got scared she run to me like a bullet then stop on a dime. I miss her.


----------



## JustPassinThru (Nov 10, 2008)

Folks call me JPT for short. 

I personally like the low cut Merrells. They have a large enough toe box for my hooves and the only time I've been disappointed was when they discontinued a style that worked well for me. Find a brand that meets your needs and put a good pair of insoles in them. I suggest going to REI, Cabelas, or any good outfitter and try different brands until you find something that you are comfortable in.

When I thru hiked, I had some pretty knarly bone spurs that pushed my big toes inward. CVS, Walgreens, or Wally World sell spacers that go between the toes. That's one option. Another thing that I always did was sprinkle some Gold Bond on my feet before putting my socks on. Don't use too much though. I've been told it can get like paste between your toes after your feet get sweaty.

One other thing that I'd recommend is a pair of hiking poles. They help keep you stable and take some weight off of your hips. They don't need to be expensive. 

JPT


----------

